# House Trainer or Obedience class - Puppy?? Need help!!



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes, you're not waiting long enough. First thing in the morning, your pup definitely needs to pee, so it's an excellent time to reinforce his going outside. If you aren't taking him on leash, do so. Carry him to where you want him to pee, put him down, say your pee prompt word, and let him sniff around and pee. Throw a party, treat him. Don't let him lie down; walk him about. He needs to pee, and he needs to do it outdoors. 

I'm not sure exactly what you mean by a housetrainer. I think all new puppy owners, veterans or newbies, should take puppy training classes with their pups. You need to learn as much as your pup does. It helps you bond, it helps both of you learn, and your trainer will be a good resource for other issues that might come up.


----------



## Leopup (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello Sweet Girl! 

Thank you for your input. I do take him out first thing in the morning on a leash and he has been good with that. But my concern was when we have played for sometime or after a nap but I think I should start waiting outside longer. The only issue is its hot outside and he just wants to get back in to the house so it gets a little difficult, but I'll keep trying.

When I mentioned the house trainer, I was referring to a professional dog trainer coming over to our house and teaching us and Leo things to do and things to avoid. 
So trying to make a decision between someone coming over or going to a pet store and go through the puppy class after he is done with his shots. I am just thinking that might be a little too late for us to get him trained for anything within the house. 

Thank you once again!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

For sure, just stay out with him longer. Go to a shady spot if it's really that hot. But five minutes outside is not going to kill him. :smile2:

Personally, I like puppy classes. I like meeting other people and their puppies, hearing about challenges they might be having, and seeing how other pups and their owners learn. The pups usually get some social time together. I'd look for classes with a certified trainer (not through a pet store). You will get a lot out of them.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Congrats on your new pup! We were also debating between group classes and a private trainer for our new pup. It seems like the overwhelming consensus is to do group classes for a new puppy, for socialization and for practice training in an environment with distractions. Doesn't hurt that it's easier on the wallet too  Adding on a private trainer might help if your pup has additional behavioral issues that come up.

I had read that if your pup doesn't potty outside, then put them in their crate for 15 minutes and then try going outside again. Hopefully that will cut back on accidents. Also save his favorite treats (eg cheese, chicken) as potty treats. 
Here's something I saw the other day on housetraining.


----------



## Vika the Golden ! (Jun 18, 2017)

Had two dogs before a Napolitan mastiff and a GSD mixed with a Rottweiler! Took the mixed one on a puppy class and it was much better for basic obedience. Security and guarding training was better at home but I suggest you going on a puppy class !

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Training at a class is better... not petsmart/petco but a good obedience class from someone that competes in obedience. Training is more about teaching you and doing it with other people learning too will expand your experience. Everyone will have different questions so it will give you more information that one on one.
If you are both working full time you will also need a good petsitter that can come to the house and take the puppy out. Early on the pup needs to go out about every hour for a few weeks as they are not able to hold it. As they grow so does the bladder and the time can be extended. This will also give your pup the needed attention and exercise throughout the day. Congratulations on the new pup and don't panic when the land shark arrives, it's normal not aggression.


----------



## Leopup (Jul 17, 2013)

puddles everywhere said:


> Training at a class is better... not petsmart/petco but a good obedience class from someone that competes in obedience. Training is more about teaching you and doing it with other people learning too will expand your experience. Everyone will have different questions so it will give you more information that one on one.
> If you are both working full time you will also need a good petsitter that can come to the house and take the puppy out. Early on the pup needs to go out about every hour for a few weeks as they are not able to hold it. As they grow so does the bladder and the time can be extended. This will also give your pup the needed attention and exercise throughout the day. Congratulations on the new pup and don't panic when the land shark arrives, it's normal not aggression.


Puddles everywhere,

Thank you so much for your input! I will definitely look around for non-pet-store obedience classes. and yes I can sense the land shark already


----------



## Leopup (Jul 17, 2013)

rosegold said:


> Congrats on your new pup! We were also debating between group classes and a private trainer for our new pup. It seems like the overwhelming consensus is to do group classes for a new puppy, for socialization and for practice training in an environment with distractions. Doesn't hurt that it's easier on the wallet too  Adding on a private trainer might help if your pup has additional behavioral issues that come up.
> 
> I had read that if your pup doesn't potty outside, then put them in their crate for 15 minutes and then try going outside again. Hopefully that will cut back on accidents. Also save his favorite treats (eg cheese, chicken) as potty treats.
> Here's something I saw the other day on housetraining.


Vika the golden, 

Thank you so much for your input. Really helped me ease my super worried brain!


----------



## NothingbutGold (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi Leopup,

I have a new puppy too. He is 10 weeks. We live in Florida and he is not always thrilled to go out and pee because it's hot. I take him out often, after meals, playing, a nap, or after any change in activity. I keep him confined to one room and if I am not in the room with him, I either keep him confined to a playpen or his crate. At this point, all naps are in his crate. I plan to do group obedience training once he has all his vaccines.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Make sure that you clean up the urine in the house completely. Any remaining scent may cause the dog to pee again, especially in the same place. After blotting and cleaning I use a cleaner with an enzyme in it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hee.... I'm going to be totally crazy and share a couple off the wall thoughts.... 

Your breeder is passing the buck. It is the breeder's job to be the biggest help when it comes to general housetraining (potty training, schedules, crate training, feeding, appropriate playing, etc). Especially for a new owner who doesn't have prior experience to fall back on.

If you take that stuff to an obedience instructor, they may give you advice as well, but you've already waited too long to get on a good winning streak with potty training.

A pup should be close to mostly potty trained by the time he's 12 weeks old. Meaning, knowing his potty stuff has to be done outside. You still have to get through the next 2 months without accidents before you can relax about rushing your dog outside when he even looks at the floor.  

You won't be able to get into puppy classes until after the 2nd vx shot, which is usually around after 12 weeks.

Other stuff that new puppy owners stress out about is mouthing, pulling on leash, and jumping on people. <= These things can be addressed in class.

As far as classes go... 

In home training - *chuckles* To be honest, I've always thought this was a yuppy thing. And for people who have bigger houses than we do.  

Private classes - I think are the best way to go since you are starting out fresh and might want one on one attention. The problem with group classes is you don't get too much attention in a big class. That said, I wouldn't do privates with just anyone.

Group classes - Are necessary. Not for puppy playtime or baloney nonsense like that. :nerd: It's necessary for learning how to handle your puppy with a lot of chaos going on around you. Group classes also bring out the worst in some puppies, which is ideal when you need to problem solve. Pulling on leash for a prime example. 

^^^ I'd suggest finding somebody who could do one on one privates with you - at their facility. At least through 6 to 12 months. Because you can work on teaching everything in a very controlled location + room to work. 

If the in-home trainer is the only type of privates you can find in your area with a good recommended trainer. Then yeah, I'd go with it. But do group classes later on. Ideally, you want to do group classes from 4 months through 24 months. That gets you through the toughest stages, particularly with your dog's socialization and confidence. That sounds like a CRAZY long time, right? But nope. It's not. Where I train... or one of the places, you would end up only paying for 3 sessions per year. So the year ends up going very fast.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Random tip for potty training, if it helps. 

Pick up some sawdust from the grocery or petstore (you'll find with the kitty litter products).

When your pup has an accident in the house - hopefully on tile/wood floor to make this easy. Put the sawdust down to soak up some of the urine, sweep it up and take it outside in a spot where you will be training your pup to go. Spill the sawdust in this spot.

When you take your puppy out on leash (potty outings need to be on leash to keep them separate from playtime - this is a huge deal if/when you are getting up at 3AM to potty your puppy and want him to do #1 and #2 quickly)....

You walk your puppy over to this spot and go and forth telling him to "go potty". Smelling the urine in the sawdust helps get them thinking about going potty.

As soon as he squats to go - you praise him like crazy and make a huge deal. 

Might be tricky getting him to poop in the same area (my dogs have all been very particular about where they poop), so you are going to walk and pace with your pup and remind him to "go poop/poopie". And praise him like crazy and have party when he squats to poop. 

It will take a couple weeks of doing this regularly - but you will have a pup who will pee/poop on command and actually has a very set routine so you can start letting him off leash to go potty. Until that happens, potty outings need to be kept on leash. 

***You don't have to wait for your pup to have an accident in the house (LOL). Spread sawdust outside in the potty area and get your pup to go potty in the sawdust. Same thing.

Play outings are separate - usually, if you go out and are sitting down on the ground and the pup is off leash - they know they can bounce around and play. 

Heat of the day etc.... I'd take the pup out more frequently. Keep the outings short.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I agree group classes are better than in-home classes. I recommend you become a member of a local obedience club. My experience with the local club I belong to has been overwhelmingly positive. So many people in our corner to help us. People who compete in Obedience or Rally or Confirmation, so they know what to look for and what not.


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

Me and my wife will be doing classes as well. Another thing to try is go out with him and play if that doesn't get him going take him inside and wait about 30 secs then take him out. It gives his brain time to get out of "play mode" into o no I need to pee now.


----------

